# New Omega Good Planet GMT



## Myles C.

This is a new purchase that I bought to commemorate my Father who passed away this year. I loved the look of it so much that I thought a few close-ups would be worthwhile, I hope you enjoy them.

The movement images I was not very pleased with, I need to revisit how to get that captured better.

Myles























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Great looking watch and excellent pictures as well. Enjoy it.


----------



## Vlance

Great shots! Congrats


----------



## cheoah

Very, very nice. Almost got the same, but chose the 300 master coaxial. 

You got a great watch, hope it reminds you of good times with dad.


----------



## Myles C.

Thanks everyone!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## awkmyers

Lovely watch and great pictures, congrats sir


----------



## skim0

Bravo! congrats


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

nice. movement pics look good too


----------



## haitekh

Wow great watch amazing photos! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barcomi

Very nice, Omega planet is on my list! Enjoy it ...


----------



## Wfreed22

Great shots. Really like the different colored lumes for hours and minutes hands.


----------



## Panatime

Nice Seamaster! Great looking watch.


----------



## Michael R. Rivera

Thanks for the share. I like to know from where you got these.


----------



## Myles C.

Michael R. Rivera said:


> Thanks for the share. I like to know from where you got these.


The pictures? I took them and the watch is mine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lacianociao

Congrats, Wear it in good health


----------



## Myles C.

Thanks again everyone, the comments have been much appreciated!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt0129

Wow, looks great!


----------



## Myles C.

fellationship said:


> wonderful photos


Thanks very much!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mob1

Such a beautiful watch, enjoy in good health.


----------



## Myles C.

mob1 said:


> Such a beautiful watch, enjoy in good health.


Thank you very much!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Gaugler

Great Pics. Are you by chance using a polarizer? Might help with that glare coming off the hands in a few of those pics. What's your lighting setup?


----------



## Myles C.

Brian Gaugler said:


> Great Pics. Are you by chance using a polarizer? Might help with that glare coming off the hands in a few of those pics. What's your lighting setup?


Thanks for the comments. I wasn't using a polarizer and it's just a home made light box using a white plastic trash can and 2 desk lamps... low tech 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtc1982

Low tech or not, your imagery is well done!


----------



## Medic1013

Beautiful shots.


----------



## Myles C.

Medic1013 said:


> Beautiful shots.


Thanks everyone!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danicycle

wow the first shot with the lume is stunning!


----------



## Myles C.

danicycle said:


> wow the first shot with the lume is stunning!


Very kind, thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

Nice photos!


----------



## scalz

Nicely done. Could you explain what camera you used and lens for us aspiring watch photographers? Nice use of lighting found around house.


----------



## Myles C.

scalz said:


> Nicely done. Could you explain what camera you used and lens for us aspiring watch photographers? Nice use of lighting found around house.


Sure, I would be happy to. It was a Nikon D300 and a combination of 2 lenses - a Tamron 90mm Macro and a Nikon 105mm Macro. The DSLR & Tamron belong to me and the Nikon 105 was borrowed from a friend who was there is help with the shoot. The camera was mounted to a Manfrotto tripod and since there was two of us there we also used a piece of white card stock as a "reflector" to add highlights. If I recall the only other piece of equipment we used was a flashlight to charge the lume.

Good luck with your shooting!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billyblue

I have been thinking about this watch since it got introduced, these are the nicest shots of it I have seen so far. Bravo!!


----------



## Myles C.

billyblue said:


> I have been thinking about this watch since it got introduced, these are the nicest shots of it I have seen so far. Bravo!!


I thought about it for a long time and I'm very happy to now own it.

Thanks very much for the kind words!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffio

very nice!


----------



## PDW1

Sorry about your dad.
I lost my dad 2 years ago Jan 31st.
What a great way to remember a father, with such a beautiful piece.
Every time you look at it (and I'm sure you are constantly looking at it) you can also remember him.
Maybe I should dedicate my next Omega to my dad too. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDW1

Also, as everyone has already said, fantastic photos!
Sorry, tapa won't let me edit my above posting. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myles C.

PDW1 said:


> Also, as everyone has already said, fantastic photos!
> Sorry, tapa won't let me edit my above posting. :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much! Sorry for your loss as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frossty

Great watch, great pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jharris888

Nice!!


----------



## Tiss0t

Congrats. It's a beauty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fancywatchz

Wow, such a nice watch and some great photos. Is that the lume lighting up like that, or is it a reflection?


----------



## Myles C.

fancywatchz said:


> Wow, such a nice watch and some great photos. Is that the lume lighting up like that, or is it a reflection?


Used a flashlight to get the lume charged up as bright as we could get it... so that's all lume, no reflecting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blundell

Very nice! I really like the pictures!


----------



## drram1966

OH MY!! my new grail.....just love it...how much will it set me back so I can start working on refinancing my mortgage? lol


----------



## Myles C.

drram1966 said:


> OH MY!! my new grail.....just love it...how much will it set me back so I can start working on refinancing my mortgage? lol


More than I want to admit to 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966

@Myles C...I keep coming back to this thread to look at your Omega...Man you have what I consider the 'Most beautiful watch ever made'...and the fact you bought it to commemorate your father, makes it that much more special...Congratulations and wear it in health!!


----------



## Myles C.

drram1966 said:


> @Myles C...I keep coming back to this thread to look at your Omega...Man you have what I consider the 'Most beautiful watch ever made'...and the fact you bought it to commemorate your father, makes it that much more special...Congratulations and wear it in health!!


Very kind, thank you so much!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper10

Nice piece 

Sent from my TECNO H6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred.m

Looks great!


----------



## Myles C.

fancywatchz said:


> Wow, such a nice watch and some great photos. Is that the lume lighting up like that, or is it a reflection?


I just realized that I may have not fully answered your question before. If you are asking about the blue that is above the markers on the inside of the bezel, then yes, that is the lume reflecting in the polished stainless steel. Hope that makes sense. Cheers!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HonzaH

Wow, the watch and the pictures are amazing. You got great photo skills and know which watch is awesome. Enjoy!


----------

